# TT girls in the City



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Yes, its true, me and Terri_TT (formerly Mrs_Claus) will be in the big city (near Euston) next week for a couple of days. 
Can anyone recommend some nice (not too expensive) places to eat and drink? 
Would anyone like to meet up one evening for an impromptu TT meet without TT's and show us the sights and delights of the city by night?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Ooh when are you going to be there? Where are you staying? Depending on when and where I might be able to join you... I am am moving on Friday though so am meant to be packing!

We are G&Ging on Weds night (last time before Mark and I move) so you could come along to that...plenty of shopping opportunities in Guildford too!

In any event you'll have a great time!

Lou :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

t7 said:


> Ooh when are you going to be there? Where are you staying? Depending on when and where I might be able to join you


I am up in London on a course all week and will be staying near Euston. The other 'TT girl in the city' is camping in my hotel room for a few days as she wants to do some shopping and to sample some 'city life'!


> We are G&Ging on Weds night (last time before Mark and I move).
> Lou :-*


I think Terri_TT is planning on coming along to that meet.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Depending on the day, I might be around.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Working in town all week (as usual) in leicester sq. Where u staying Paula, there aren't too many nice hotels near Euston.

Can recommend a really nice Italian a short walk from there, but if you're looking for the nightlife then hop on the tube to Tottenham Ct Road (3 stops on Northern Line) and walk into Soho - lots of places to go... or Leicester Sq (4 stops on Northern Line) and walk through to Piccadilly Circus. My favs: Pizza Express on Dean Street (Jazz in basement), Jazz after Dark on Greek Street (bar + good food),


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

If this is a girly time to get together can I tag along please?   :wink:


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

I work in Euston, it's a craphole quite frankly, so for a night out head elsewhere.

Soho is so-so, instead perhaps check out Noho aka Fitzrovia. If money's no object recommend dinner at Hakkasan, couple of drinks in the Crazy Bear, and a swiftie in the Long Bar in the Sanderson (and a good gawp at the Eurotrash). On a lower budget have the best burger in town at the Eagle Bar and Diner (Rathbone St I think), a couple in the CVO Firevault and an aquavit and a Lapin Kulta in the Nordic Bar.

Let me know what sort of thing you're after and I'll come up with a few more recommendations.

S


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Have a mate who lives in Euston and quite frankly, it is a c**phole, even he admits it, but as a student, he can't afford much else.

The nearest place to go out was Tottenham Court Road, and i wouldn't call that great - i felt the club we went to was slightly dodgy.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'm in the westend all week (except Wednesday when I will be gracing Dudley with my presence).

My fave place at the moment is Rocket wine bar, near new bond st. In fact I'm meeting up with Kell there a week on Tuesday.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

(sorry OT)

Hey BeasTTy just noticed your location is Harpenden.....that's where my g/f is from...so I'm there every few weeks (visiting her parents etc). So if you see a grey Z4 around - give us a wave (the Reg number will identify me!).

Damian


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The training course is in Euston so was easiest to stay close by in Euston Plaza hotel. Looks okay & it has a gym so wont be bored!
As lots of you seem to be around, would anyone like to meet up next Tuesday evening for something to eat? I will leave it to the 'locals' to suggest a venue!
Abi, please try and come along, it would be great to meet you!
t7, can you and Mark make it?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Steve_Mc said:


> Euston, it's a craphole quite frankly,
> 
> S


Paula.

What kind of place you taking me too 

I have standards you know


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Steve_Mc said:
> 
> 
> > Euston, it's a craphole quite frankly,
> ...


I know, and I am trying to raise them for you.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> The training course is in Euston so was easiest to stay close by in Euston Plaza hotel. Looks okay & it has a gym so wont be bored!
> As lots of you seem to be around, would anyone like to meet up next Tuesday evening for something to eat? I will leave it to the 'locals' to suggest a venue!
> Abi, please try and come along, it would be great to meet you!
> t7, can you and Mark make it?


How long are you in London for Paula? Would be great to finally meet up with you and Mrs Claus also!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_Mc said:
> ...


Well hurry up and think of something :roll: It looks like we may be nearing rock bottom


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> (sorry OT)
> 
> Hey BeasTTy just noticed your location is Harpenden.....that's where my g/f is from...so I'm there every few weeks (visiting her parents etc). So if you see a grey Z4 around - give us a wave (the Reg number will identify me!).
> 
> Damian


Damian 
Drop me an PM next time your round. Any excuse for a beer.

Bob


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Sorry to continue the OT but my g/f's father lives in Harpenden, (no he's not a footballer) we're up on 13th/14th Dec.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry to continue the OT but my g/f's father lives in Harpenden, (no he's not a footballer) we're up on 13th/14th Dec.


You have hijacked my thread!! :x 

Girls, lets get this back on track!!
Tuesday evening next week, who wants to meet up?
Could do another evening.....


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I may be able to do London on tuesday - need to check diaries tomorrow tho.
Hope is all ok T and it would be good to meet you Paula


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> I may be able to do London on tuesday - need to check diaries tomorrow tho.
> Hope is all ok T and it would be good to meet you Paula


It will be good to see you again Rob 

Don't forget to bring my white TTOC cap with you :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Terri
I've been having a flipping guilt trip about that for months and meant to pm you but have been suffering a few health issues plus job change! We will do one next year, I'll tell you the tale when I see you. A few Cap challenges with the Manufacturer!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Terri
> I've been having a flipping guilt trip about that for months and meant to pm you but have been suffering a few health issues plus job change! We will do one next year, I'll tell you the tale when I see you. A few Cap challenges with the Manufacturer!


A man who feels guilt  wow that may be a first 

Hope your feeling better now


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to continue the OT but my g/f's father lives in Harpenden, (no he's not a footballer) we're up on 13th/14th Dec.
> ...


I can't do next Tuesday!  . What other evenings are available?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sorry to continue the OT but my g/f's father lives in Harpenden, (no he's not a footballer) we're up on 13th/14th Dec.


OffT
Digi...etc
drop me a pm when your up, we'll see if a meet is possible. Will also see if Was is around. It may have to be a beer round at my place on the 14th as mrs B is out.

ps you couldn't describe me a footballer either, by any streach of the imagination

Back OnT
Tuesday is good and I can recommend the West End, shopping for the girles followed by a glass of wine or 5.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks like Tuesday it will be.
Where and what time? any suggestions?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Looks like Tuesday it will be.
> Where and what time? any suggestions?


A few suggestions

All Bar One - picton place (very near Selfridges)
Rocket Wine Bar - Lancashire place (a current favorite of mine)
Black and Blue - Wigmore ST (again near Selfridges)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

beastty said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Tuesday it will be.
> ...


Sounds like a pub crawl [smiley=cheers.gif] Now there's an idea :wink:

I hope you're feeling strong Paula, you may have to carry me back


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh no am out Wed and Thurs next week - dont think I can leave the kids 3 nights in a row.. :?

Weds night is G&G so will see Terri then 

On Thurs I am going to a work do in Covent Garden but not till 8:30 - any chance of meeting up beforehand for a drink?

L


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

t7 said:


> Oh no am out Wed and Thurs next week - dont think I can leave the kids 3 nights in a row.. :?


Tell them you're having an extra long bath  they'll never notice :wink:

or

Tell them you have a very important meeting that you just can't get out of :? and you'll make it up to them sometime :wink:

or

Bring the kids with you  you can leave them in the car with a packet of crisps and a bottle of coke with a straw


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no am out Wed and Thurs next week - dont think I can leave the kids 3 nights in a row.. :?
> ...


This has been done before....... 

So which venue are we meeting?

Lou, I could meet you beforehand on Thursday i think!
Abi, are you around Thursday?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

lets go for the Rocket wine bar. I'll post a link to multimap when I get back to the office on Friday.

what time?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > t7 said:
> ...


It was done to me when I was younger. Every Thursday night I sat in the car while my dad went in to see buxom Lil  Didn't do me any harm [smiley=freak.gif] and I can still drink out of the bottle, don't even need a straw now


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Didn't do me any harm [smiley=freak.gif] and I can still drink out of the bottle, don't even need a straw now


Yes, but there is a significant difference between a bottle of coke and a bottle of bacardi! :roll:


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

beastty said:


> lets go for the Rocket wine bar. I'll post a link to multimap when I get back to the office on Friday.
> 
> what time?


How about 7.30pm?
Who is going to be there? You, Me and Terri_TT !!


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I'm trying to persuade Kell to come along and I may have another mate in tow.

Anymore for Anymore?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

So what type of place is this Rocket Wine bar?
Dress casual or stunningly posh?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Given that it's just off New Bond Street, you'd think mega posh, but it's fairly casual.

If I can make it, I'll only be in jeans...


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Given that it's just off New Bond Street, you'd think mega posh, but it's fairly casual.
> 
> If I can make it, I'll only be in jeans...


I'm gonna be in my whistle.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Directions to this place please ?


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

http://www.london-eating.co.uk/more_rev ... &CurPage=2

web page for Rocket and links to map etc.

alternatively can meet you outside bond st tube station. I'll PM by mobile number to you and Terri :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

beastty said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Given that it's just off New Bond Street, you'd think mega posh, but it's fairly casual.
> ...


When I say only in my jeans. I'll probably be wearing shoes of some description. And a top. Thankfully.


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Thankfully.


Having met up with Kell for lunch once b4 I concur :lol: [/b]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

You bitch. :-*


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Everryone's picking on me today.

I'd get a complex if I wasn't so gorgeous.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Kell said:


> I'd get a complex if I wasn't so gorgeous.


Oh dear, competition for us girls.......a man who thinks he is gorgeous. I wonder who told him?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get a complex if I wasn't so gorgeous.
> ...


His Mother 

Just in case the pub is busy [smiley=cheers.gif] Paula and I are both tall, blonde and totally [smiley=gorgeous.gif]. She's the one with the Welsh accent (Say no more :wink: ) and I'll be the shy, quiet one in the corner 

Ok, so tall maybe a slight exaggeration


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Everryone's picking on me today.
> 
> I'd get a complex if I wasn't so gorgeous.


Keep taking the pills, there's a good chap :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

beastty said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Everryone's picking on me today.
> ...


Afraid it'll take more than Pills m8 :?

Even after 20 bottles of Pils I couldn't call Kell gorgeous :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

beastty said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Everryone's picking on me today.
> ...


Oh right :roll:

So this is the kind of meet I'm going too [smiley=smoking.gif] Can't wait [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

So are we just drinking or eating too? :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

snaxo said:


> (sorry OT)
> 
> Hey BeasTTy just noticed your location is Harpenden.....that's where my g/f is from...so I'm there every few weeks (visiting her parents etc). So if you see a grey Z4 around - give us a wave (the Reg number will identify me!).
> 
> Damian


You might see me, Damo - I'm just down the road in Hatfield


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

paulatt said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > I'd get a complex if I wasn't so gorgeous.
> ...


Only every woman I've ever been out with. :roll:

Still, they say love is blind though eh?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That aside - good to meet up with y'all last night.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Kell said:


> That aside - good to meet up with y'all last night.


I'll second that 

Thanks for a great evening 8)

Until the next time [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Glad u all had a good time... was planning to come along too, but unfortunately my Dad was taken into hospital (nothing serious, just fell over again!) so had to rush home... 

oh well, next time....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Chip_iTT said:


> Glad u all had a good time... was planning to come along too, but unfortunately my Dad was taken into hospital (nothing serious, just fell over again!) so had to rush home...
> 
> oh well, next time....


Speaking of which. While I remember, Bob says he can't make next Tues evening, but can do lunchtime - you up for that Irving?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Could probably manage that... depends on workload a little so will need to confirm later


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Just got back from Dudley (said in a brummie accent of course).

Great night out last night. Just remember girls anything I said, which may be embrassing etc, was strictly in confidence.  Especially the internet thing


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > (sorry OT)
> ...


Hmm - do I see a festive Harpenden meet coming on :?:


----------

